# Live Periphery Videos of our show at Sonar!



## bulb (Dec 22, 2006)

So we filmed our last show, and this time around the soundguy did a great job i think. The guy who filmed us put one camera in the back of the room to capture the sound (cuz they wouldnt let us plug into the soundboard...lame!!), and then moved around with the other camera. The only thing is that because the room was so big, sometimes you get this slapback echo, but what are ya gonna do!
ANYWAYS!!
So yeah i uploaded 4 of the songs we played to youtube!

The Walk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8XpB0JgKiI

Next Please
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfi_8hOqxuY

Friends and Family
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk28_QsV2YQ

Icarus Lives!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MfBSbzYVkY

Enjoy!


----------



## Nik (Dec 22, 2006)

YES!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 22, 2006)

Meh..















 Heh, just kidding. Very fucking sweet, Lord Awesomeguy. Sound didn't turn out too bad, either.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 22, 2006)

Your singer is like the 'tough guy' look embodied, heh.


----------



## Oguz286 (Dec 22, 2006)

Verrrrry nice! Too bad i live in Holland, because i would have loved being there!


----------



## Chris (Dec 22, 2006)

Badass! 

PLAY BOSTON BULB!


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2006)

hey man i totally would, i had a blast last time i went, i like how you guys ACTUALLY HAVE A METAL SCENE!!
But seriously, if there were like a couple shows, like over a long weekend say, that we could get tacked onto, availability permitting, we would totally do that!!



D-EJ915 said:


> Your singer is like the 'tough guy' look embodied, heh.



Its funny, you arent the first to say that since i posted the vids, but jake is so NOT a tough guy its kinda funny to me that some of you see him that way. I guess his onstage frontman persona would seem like that though, but yeah as i told the others, he is the kinda kid who religiously watches star trek TNG with me and obsesses over the plots and characters, so basically a shitload of fun haha!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 22, 2006)

Star Trek TNG FTW.


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2006)

youre damn right!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 22, 2006)

I got some friends that could hook you up with some shows.

BTW what do you tune your six to?


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 22, 2006)

Holy shit dude. I gotta make my way to one of your shows sometime in the future.


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I got some friends that could hook you up with some shows.
> 
> BTW what do you tune your six to?



right on man! im serious, if we can jump on a couple good shows we would make the trip out there, thats why we did it last time!!

i tune the 6 to drop C and the 7 is drop A live


----------



## Drew (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, is anyone else surprised Bulb isn't bald? 

That fuckin ruled, dude. Play Boston.


----------



## Naren (Dec 22, 2006)

AWESOME! Those were very very cool! This is exactly what I wanted you to post, Bulb! You are the man!


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2006)

Drew said:


> Ok, is anyone else surprised Bulb isn't bald?
> 
> That fuckin ruled, dude. Play Boston.




haha right on, im actually going to cut my hair very soon, i have had long hair for long enough now...the question is how short, im almost thinking of doing like a 2 or 3 all around kinda deal...maybe


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 22, 2006)

You should keep your hair. Long hair is much more metal, as Metal Ken and I can attest.


----------



## bulb (Dec 23, 2006)

i know its more metal, but its more work and im just sick of dealing with it, i made a promise with myself that when we start gigging regularly i will grow it back, because the stage is the only place where it doesnt get in the way haha!


----------



## Jason (Dec 23, 2006)

bulb said:


> right on man! im serious, if we can jump on a couple good shows we would make the trip out there, thats why we did it last time!!
> 
> i tune the 6 to drop C and the 7 is drop A live




http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=e30b77a9-15bb-415d-b06f-38ee72dfe1ec

they know of you already


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2006)

bulb said:


> i know its more metal, but its more work and im just sick of dealing with it, i made a promise with myself that when we start gigging regularly i will grow it back, because the stage is the only place where it doesnt get in the way haha!



If you cut your hair, like Sampson in the Bible, your metal strength will diminsh, and you will no longer be a metal god, but a puny mortal. No longer will you be able to forge such mighty metal... in fact, you won't even be able to lift your 8-string. Playing Oingo Boingo covers on a Squier through a Gorilla amp will be all you're able to manage.


----------



## Jason (Dec 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> If you cut your hair, like Sampson in the Bible, your metal strength will diminsh, and you will no longer be a metal god, but a puny mortal. No longer will you be able to forge such mighty metal... in fact, you won't even be able to lift your 8-string. Playing Oingo Boingo covers on a Squier through a Gorilla amp will be all you're able to manage.



he's a jew does he belive all that?   


*Disclaimer* I'm freaking kidding please don't start freaking peopl.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Sampson is old testament, so he's Kosher.


Heh heh... get it? Kosher.



Any rate, I thought he was like Indian or Pakistani. Bulb, that is. I suppose maybe Sampson was, too. Although I doubt. He was more probably Asskickistanian, I believe.


----------



## bulb (Dec 23, 2006)

Well i may be jewish, but i am well beyond samson, see ever since delilah us jews have had a reverse samson effect and if we are brown like samson was, and jewish like him too, then cutting our hair increases our metal powaaaahhhhhH!!1
k its late

oh btw my parents be from Mauritius, look it up!


----------



## Jason (Dec 23, 2006)

bulb said:


> Well i may be jewish, but i am well beyond samson, see ever since delilah us jews have had a reverse samson effect and if we are brown like samson was, and jewish like him too, then cutting our hair increases our metal powaaaahhhhhH!!1
> k its late
> 
> oh btw my parents be from *Mauritius*, look it up!



I did interesting.


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 23, 2006)

Awesome bulb! I fucking love icarus lives!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 23, 2006)

bulb said:


> Well i may be jewish, but i am well beyond samson, see ever since delilah us jews have had a reverse samson effect and if we are brown like samson was, and jewish like him too, then cutting our hair increases our metal powaaaahhhhhH!!1






bulb said:


> oh btw my parents be from Mauritius, look it up!


Wow. Geography geek that I am, you got me with that one, Bulb. I've never even heard of that palce.

Do they have lemurs there? 'Cause lemurs rock.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 25, 2006)

+1, Lemurs do rock. I did a report on them in Madagascar in 8th grade.

Once again, Bulb, my head has imploded.


----------



## ManBeast (Jan 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> Badass!
> 
> PLAY BOSTON BULB!



I second that.


----------

